# Bright, Fun, Funky - Family Portraits



## twocolor

This client came to me with SPECIFIC ideas and images of how she wanted her portraits to look.  The day before our session, she called me and walked me through some websites she had noticed with the same style of portraiture that she wanted - which was quite refreshing to have a client know exactly what they want out of their session.  She wanted super saturated, bright, fun, funky and URBAN.  She had a special request for graffiti if I could find any.

So, after the search through neighboring towns (no graffiti inthe small town I live in  ) to find the venue, and an hour and a half of shooting, here are the results.  She saw them last night, and was tickled pink!!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.  And my favorite!!!


----------



## Derrel

Wow--my eyes hurt! 'Do's got some colorz!

The last shot with the kids and the sign and arrow <Rental is fun,and funny.

Your color palette normally pops! quite healthily. Will these even print without being out of gamut and looking a bit odd?


----------



## twocolor

Derrel said:


> Wow--my eyes hurt! 'Do's got some colorz!
> 
> The last shot with the kids and the sign and arrow <Rental is fun,and funny.
> 
> Your color palette normally pops! quite healthily. Will these even print without being out of gamut and looking a bit odd?


 




yeah, I know!  
I've got a high end developer that NEVER lets me down!  I will probably suggest printing them on some metallic!  Mine were quite tame compared to the ones she showed me!


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

I like 6 & 7 a lot. Great job representing exactly what the client wanted. That's harder than just getting them to like your style, lol.


----------



## Lyncca

That last one is absolutely fantastic and fun.  I love the close-ups of the kids too.  I wish the family portrait (first one) was cropped in a little more and you might wanna straighten the tilt.  Other than that, I love 'em


----------



## Missdaisy

I love all of these!  They are so far away from something traditional, they are FUN!

The only one that bothers me is the couples kiss, it looks awkward.  I just looks like a second before the kiss.  Did you catch and shots where their lips made contact?

:thumbup:


----------



## GeneralBenson

They just feel too overprocessed to me.  The first one, there's so much going on that it's hard to even find the people in the picture.  The second one, the skin is too featureless, and they eyes seem over worked.  It seems to me that you like to push your skin tones really close to clipped, which I guess is a style choice, but it's not my bag.  

The last pictures is so awesome though.  Great idea.


----------



## IgsEMT

Love the idea
Colors and exposure are a bit painful on my eyes though 
The first portrait, i'd crop in a bit more since the wall takes AWAY, from the people.
GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## twocolor

Missdaisy said:


> I love all of these! They are so far away from something traditional, they are FUN!
> 
> The only one that bothers me is the couples kiss, it looks awkward. I just looks like a second before the kiss. Did you catch and shots where their lips made contact?
> 
> :thumbup:


 
Thanks!

I was taught a couple of years ago that the perfect kiss shot leaves the viewer wanting.  The kiss "rule" that I use with all of my client is to not quite touch!  If the couple is actually kissing, you get mashed noses, and lips.  And quite honestly, some couples aren't pretty kissers


----------



## twocolor

GeneralBenson said:


> They just feel too overprocessed to me. The first one, there's so much going on that it's hard to even find the people in the picture. The second one, the skin is too featureless, and they eyes seem over worked. It seems to me that you like to push your skin tones really close to clipped, which I guess is a style choice, but it's not my bag.
> 
> The last pictures is so awesome though. Great idea.


 
Yes, I do very often push my skin tones right to the edge :blushing:  Personally I love it, I feel it draws attention to the eyes.  On that second shot, all I did on her eyes was a selective sharpening, that's it!

You should see some of the portraits she had printed out as samples.  Mine would be considered quite tame.  Most of the sample prints she referred me to were completely blown in the skin tones, and the colors were even more extreme than mine (hard to believe, I know).

I really try hard to read my clients and give them what they want.  I feel that I gave her exactly what she had in mind!!!


----------



## twocolor

IgsEMT said:


> Love the idea
> Colors and exposure are a bit painful on my eyes though
> The first portrait, i'd crop in a bit more since the wall takes AWAY, from the people.
> GREAT JOB!!!


 
Thanks!

I'll crop in on that one, and do like Lyncca suggested and straighten out the horizon while I'm at it!


----------



## Missdaisy

twocolor said:


> Missdaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of these! They are so far away from something traditional, they are FUN!
> 
> The only one that bothers me is the couples kiss, it looks awkward. I just looks like a second before the kiss. Did you catch and shots where their lips made contact?
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I was taught a couple of years ago that the perfect kiss shot leaves the viewer wanting. The kiss "rule" that I use with all of my client is to not quite touch! If the couple is actually kissing, you get mashed noses, and lips. And quite honestly, some couples aren't pretty kissers
Click to expand...

 
Good answer.  I can see how too much action wouldn't be appealing.


----------



## Missdaisy

twocolor said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just feel too overprocessed to me. The first one, there's so much going on that it's hard to even find the people in the picture. The second one, the skin is too featureless, and they eyes seem over worked. It seems to me that you like to push your skin tones really close to clipped, which I guess is a style choice, but it's not my bag.
> 
> The last pictures is so awesome though. Great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do very often push my skin tones right to the edge :blushing: Personally I love it, I feel it draws attention to the eyes. On that second shot, all I did on her eyes was a selective sharpening, that's it!
> 
> You should see some of the portraits she had printed out as samples. Mine would be considered quite tame. Most of the sample prints she referred me to were completely blown in the skin tones, and the colors were even more extreme than mine (hard to believe, I know).
> 
> I really try hard to read my clients and give them what they want. I feel that I gave her exactly what she had in mind!!!
Click to expand...

 
Do you mind showing us where your client got her inspiration?  I'm curious about these even more extreme colors.


----------



## twocolor

This is the one that my client just loved the very most!
Laci Davis Photography

She is one of the most creative photographer's in our local area!  She's got quite the eye for photography!


----------



## kevo1586

that last picture is hilarious... haha


----------



## photostoprint

our neighborhood has been barraged with Win7 promo ads, and these totally look like they would be part of the campaign.  

you should go throw them into a banner or calendar via purchy | print.

keep up the good work.
cheers.


----------



## Missdaisy

twocolor said:


> This is the one that my client just loved the very most!
> Laci Davis Photography
> 
> She is one of the most creative photographer's in our local area! She's got quite the eye for photography!


 
I would say you nailed it!  I'm sure your client loved the results.


----------



## Katelyn.Rose

OMGG! I absolutely *love* the colours! Image #5 is incredible.


----------



## spunkychic

When I first saw your pictures, I was thinking: that style is so "utah" and when I went to Lacy's website, she is from the same County as me. That "style" is so trendy here.


----------



## twocolor

spunkychic said:


> When I first saw your pictures, I was thinking: that style is so "utah" and when I went to Lacy's website, she is from the same County as me. That "style" is so trendy here.


 
Not quite sure if my style being "so 'utah'" was meant as a compliment or not!


----------



## Nikkor

I LOVE the colors. She did good to pick out specifics for you. I love when clients do that! The last is my favorite.


----------



## Laci

You did great  fun to see my work was an inspiration! I think its safe to say this bold look wont be a trend for me considering my whole life/house is a overload of color! I am a lover of bold colors although I can totally appreciate those soft sweet tones also. Happy photos everyone!


----------



## rub

Th are all great - but 7 is just too cute!


----------



## twocolor

Laci said:


> You did great  fun to see my work was an inspiration! I think its safe to say this bold look wont be a trend for me considering my whole life/house is a overload of color! I am a lover of bold colors although I can totally appreciate those soft sweet tones also. Happy photos everyone!


 
Thanks Laci!  It's good to see another Utah photographer on here!  I love the colors in your photography, absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## twocolor

Derrel said:


> Wow--my eyes hurt! 'Do's got some colorz!
> 
> The last shot with the kids and the sign and arrow <Rental is fun,and funny.
> 
> Your color palette normally pops! quite healthily. Will these even print without being out of gamut and looking a bit odd?


 
YUP!!  Just printed this order!!  They look FANTASTIC!


----------



## flashgordio

great pics ..loved the funky colours...they are becoming the trend here in england too...dos bitter jeweller visit these posts??? from some of his other coments i think he would blow a fuse..........he just had a rant about pop pics in one post...hes too professional to do them............


----------



## twocolor

flashgordio said:


> great pics ..loved the funky colours...they are becoming the trend here in england too...dos bitter jeweller visit these posts??? from some of his other coments i think he would blow a fuse..........he just had a rant about pop pics in one post...hes too professional to do them............


 
Thank you!  As far as professionalism is concerned, I consider myself a professional, and as a professional, my first priority is to please the client.  THAT and only THAT is what keeps me in business!  I think these images are fun, bright, and funky.  JUST like my client!!!!


----------



## flashgordio

right on...ive been looking into the wrong forums... most of them are too concerned about taking technically corect photos of twigs or bottle tops and have no idea what the paying public want...i am pleased i came across this section...pros who still know how to have fun....


----------



## templatephotoshop

I love them.  I don't think they are too overdone at all and I'm sure your client LOVED them.  Poses are great location is great lighting is great.  I would change nothing.


----------



## ghpham

The colors a bit too bright for my eyes.  Very colorful to be sure.


----------



## bennielou

Oh, I absolutely love these!


----------



## LauraJayne

I love these pics too. I love this style and the bright colours. If your client is pleased with them too, that's what counts.


----------



## Hillary26

I think your pictures turned out AWESOME! This is the style of photography that I love :thumbup:


----------

